# Smackos?



## muffieluv (Oct 26, 2003)

Has anyone bought their dog the new smacko the dog treat is now a new flavour. I wanted to get some opinion before i gave any to Muff. Anyone tried them?


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I only give Tiki snacks/treats with no artificial color and all natural ingredients. My father in law (who has a malt mix) was giving his pup food/treats with some color and Cody's fur began to turn appricot!

Are these snacks all natural?

Judi


----------



## muffieluv (Oct 26, 2003)

Im not quite sure...but Muffie loves them and i guess she really hasn't had any probs with them. Shes been having them for about 2-3 yrs.


----------



## shadowsfamily (Nov 20, 2003)

Um... what are smackos?


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

what are smackos


----------



## AGiorgioX (Feb 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TikisMom_@Nov 12 2003, 09:14 AM
> *I only give Tiki snacks/treats with no artificial color and all natural ingredients.*


 TikisMom what brand of treats do you give Tiki? I have been looking for some all natural with no added coloring but havent had luck finding any. Maybe I can search by brand and find them easier! Thank you!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Mar 26 2004, 11:13 AM
> *what are smackos*


 never heard of them either


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

AGiorgioX,

I give Tiki Nature's Recipe Training Treats. I buy them at PetsMart. They don't seem to have them on either the PetsMart web site or the Natures Recipe Site. I go to the store and buy them. They are small (about the size of a small flat grape) and chewy. Tiki loves them!

I have also used Purina Alpo Grilled Strip Treats (Chicken). These are not all natural but are very inexpensive. The ingredients show some coloring, but the treat is a natural brown color and it doesn't seem to cause staining. I cut this up into 6-8 pieces so they last a long, long time.

Hope this helps,
Judi


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I did a google search and found this link, it may help and you can order directly from them. I have not used them though, so can't yet recommend them. If you choose to order let us know if you are happy.

All Natural Dog Treats

Judi


----------



## AGiorgioX (Feb 20, 2004)

TikisMom,

Thank you very much for the names of the treats. I went into PetsMart today and found them! Mia seems to love them very much, and I wont use anything else. Thank you once again.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

You are very welcome!  

Judi


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I tried the nature training treats he ate them for a while than he stopped
when maxi was between 12 and 15 weeks he ate treats like no tomorrow
now i have every treat possible and he just plays with them he never eats treats and i wonder why? he likes to have some of my cheerios which i eat dry but he is not a treat eater
weird huh? <_<


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Maybe you could use the cheerios or honey combs for a treat when you want to teach him a trick or reward him. I know alot of people do that.

Sometimes Tiki looses interest in treats, but the Natures Recipe and the Alpo chicken are favorites. When he tires of a treat he will bury it in the couch or in my bed, that means it is time to give the package to the neighbor who has 4 dogs, they eat anything!









Maybe Maxi is just one of those pups who is always concerned about eating right! He doesn't want to get fat you know









Judi


----------



## ladee_sarah (Jul 14, 2004)

> What are Schmackos?[/B]


Schmackos are a dog treat that you can purchase from most supermarkets (in Australia at least). I don't know whether they're ingredients are all natural although I'd expect them not to be since they're commercial. Everyone I know who's ever given their dog a schmacko has said that their dog absolutely loved them.

The ads that we have in Australia, the slog is: Dogs go wacko for schmackos and they are advertised as a good treat for training dogs because they love the taste so much so that suggests to me that they're not something you should feed your dog too regularly (please note I don't actually own a dog - yet).

I'd recommend looking at the recipes section of this site if you want treats with *natural ingredients*, that way you know exactly what you're giving your dog. Most of the biscuit type things should keep the same as normal biscuits providing they're in an air tight container.


----------



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

my elmo has had all the schmacko flavours and loves them all.he mainly loves bacon and chicken.like the add goes"dogs go wacko for schmacko's my elmo would do anything for one he never refuses one,the new ringos i bought in the scmacko's range,i would not reccommend them for maltese as they are quite big and hard and more suited for bigger dogs.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TikisMom_@Mar 28 2004, 05:02 PM
> *I did a google search and found this link, it may help and you can order directly from them.  I have not used them though, so can't yet recommend them.  If you choose to order let us know if you are happy.
> 
> All Natural Dog Treats
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I have ordered dog food from this site. The food came in a week, no problems with them at all.
Quincymom


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom+Mar 11 2005, 09:21 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have ordered dog food from this site. The food came in a week, no problems with them at all.
Quincymom
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42095
[/B][/QUOTE]


I have ordered dog food from them too! Great service and quick shipping!


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

If anyone has a trader joes near them there is a treat with no soy or coloring. I forget what it's called but it's a little tan treat and it's crunchy. The bag comes with alot too and Tyler loves them!


----------

